
Vision of the future: Voxatron's high-priced gamble (2013) - bootload
http://www.polygon.com/features/2013/8/28/4460616/voxatron-lexaloffle
======
bootload
_" They call it the "Voxatron Table," and it's outfitted with eight joysticks
plus buttons. The game can be played with four players, Kean says, in the
fashion of the 1982 arcade game Robotron: 2084 — a heavy influence on
Voxatron's design. The table has a manufacturer's suggested retail price of
$29,800 and is available for purchase now. The company's still working on a
more consumer-friendly volumetric display."_

Holy cow that is expensive. Anyone know of other volumetric display hardware
that is cheaper?

